# Koi und Orfen?



## dragsterrobby (7. Juni 2011)

Hab da mal ne Frage:
Dürfen Koi und Orfen zusammen im Teich sein??? Mir hat am vergangenen WE ein Bekannter gesagt "Das geht garnicht" aber warum nicht hat er nicht gesagt!!!!!
Er hat was vom Fressverhalten erzählt, hab ich noch nie gehört.
Kann da von euch einer was sagen????


----------



## fuxe13 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hallo!

Ich kann das nicht bestätigen. Habe Kois und Orfen in meinem Teich, ohne Probleme. Haben aber genug "auslauf"


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Na merkwürdig kam mir das auch vor aber fragen kost ja nix.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hi,

__ Aland und Karpfen unterscheiden sich so in den Ernährungsgewohnheiten das sie sich normalerweise nicht sehr in Gehege kommen (Karpfen fressen hauptsächlich vom Boden -  mit dem Rüsselmaul saugen sie den Boden nach Tubifex/Zuckmückenlarven/__ Würmer ect durch; Alande im Mittelwasser oder an der Oberfläche (Insekten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Stoer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Kois und Orfen - kein Problem ! Vertragen sich prächtig.


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Ich mag es garnicht schreiben, er sagte "Die Koi´s würden dich die Fressgewohnheiten der Orfen angewöhnen"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hi,

Koi sind eh durch jahrhunderte währender Haltung/Zucht ans "Futter von oben" gewöhnt, sind ja keine "Wilden" mehr

MfG Frank


----------



## DaniJeep (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hallo!
Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Fressverhalten, mag vielleicht stimmen, ich glaub aber nicht, das die eine Art dadurch besonders benachteiligt ist. Was problematisch bei der Haltung von Koi mit anderen Fischen ist, ist, dass manche Medikamente für Koi von anderen Fischen nicht vertragen werden.
LG


----------



## Boxerfan (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hab kein Problem mit Koi und Goldorfen im Teich, die sind beim Füttern nebeneinander an der Oberfläche und hauen sich die Kalorien rein


----------



## Klausile (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hallo Leute,

das einzige Problem beim gemeinsamen halten von Koi und Orfen ist folgendes:
Wenn ich meine Koi "handzahm" bekommen will, klappt das fast nie, wenn Orfen im Teich sind.
Diese sind einfach zu hecktisch. Sie machen jede Menge radau beim Fressen, sind ständig unruhig.
So ist es als fast unmöglich, einen Koi dazu zu bringen, Fressen z.B. aus der Hand zu nehmen.
Das habe ich so in einem anderen Forum gelesen, und kann das aus eigerner Erfahrung bestätigen. Immer wenn ein Koi mal an dem aus der Hand gereichten Futter schnuppert, plätschert bestimmt eine der Orfen wieder mal rum - und schwups - weg ist der Koi.

Wenn jemand andere Erfahrungen hat, würde mich das sehr interessieren.

Danke.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redlisch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch Orfen(2*25 cm, 1*50 1*60cm) und Koi (nebst anderen Fischen) im Teich, meine Orfen stehen z.B. nicht auf die "Koikugeln", sie nehmen lieber Flockenfutter.

Auf Frostfutter (z.B. Krill, Mückenlaven) stehen wohl alle Fische, wärend die Orfen es im sinken fressen, suchen die Koi lieber den Boden ab, selbes mit Zuckermais.

Auf Seidenraupen stehen beide ...

Also ich kann nicht sehen, das Koi sich den Orfen im fressverhalten anpassen, jeder Fisch hat seine "Region" wo er lieber sucht.

Axel


----------



## seppl (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hallo, haben auch zwei __ Orfe im Teich seit 6 Jahren mit Koi, daß geht gut. Orfe sind manchmal ein
bißchen hektischer. Aber unsere Orfe kommen auch mit den Koi´s zur Futterausgabe.
Gruß Marion


----------



## Ulli (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe 3 Orfen und Koi zusammen im Teich und das geht sehr gut. Die Orfen interessieren sich überhaupt nicht für die Fütterung und schwimmen irgendwo herum, während sich die Koi schon in Reih und Glied aufstellen, wenn sie mich nur sehen.

Wenn man Futter ins Wasser gibt reagieren meine Orfen nicht. 

Allerdings habe ich beobachtet dass die Orfen anders fressen: Sie schnappen Futter, schlagen einen Haken und schwimmen davon, die Koi haben das teilweise adaptiert. Früher haben die Koi eher wie die Staubsauger Futter ruhig eingesaugt, seit ich Orfen mit drin habe, schlagen die Koi auch manchmal Haken nach dem Schnappen.

Ansonsten keinerlei Probleme.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hei Klaus,
die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koi und Orfen?*

Hallo,
ich habe die selben Erfahrungen gemacht, das Orfen viel unruhiger sind ob beim fressen oder einfach nur beim dahin dümpeln!!! Der der es mir erzählte hat schöne Koi´s und will aber fast alles verkaufen aus priv. Gründen und deswegen war ich bei ihm und im Zuge dessen hat er mir das mit den Orfen erzählt!!! Na ja, hab das hier auch nur mal angefragt, weil mir das gleich sehr komisch vor kam und ich das auch noch nie gehört habe!


----------



## Henry (23. März 2022)

Wir haben seit 2002 zwei Goldorfen und seit 2003 noch einen Koi im Teich. Außerdem noch ca. 15 schöne rote Goldfische und ca. 20-25 kleine schwarze Fichlein. Alle vertragen sich prächtig miteinander. Allerdings lasse ich die Pumpe über nen großen Filter das ganze Jahr über laufen. Im Winter rund um die Uhr und sonst von 8 bis 20 Uhr


----------

